# Thurs 14th/Fri 15th Nov - North West guys/gals?



## Odvan (Nov 5, 2013)

Wondering if anyone local fancies a game on either of the dates above whether it be at your home course, my nearest course (Stand) or somewhere else that won't be on winter greens and not playing off fairways mats!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 5, 2013)

Would love to but working


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Odvan, I have a 1/2 day up to use, so may be a possible, weather dependent.

Me and Podgster were thinking about ST annes to put a winter OOM card in - would you fancy that, as they have a 4 for 3 deal on, which works out at Â£30 each, if we get 4.

We would probably only be able to get a 1.00 ish tee time, as I dont finish work until 12.00.

Interested? If not may consider Conwy.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 5, 2013)

I am free on the Friday, I wouldn't mind Stand I haven't played it yet, my course is still on fairways on summer greens but is quite wet at the moment.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Odvan, I have a 1/2 day up to use, so may be a possible, weather dependent.

Me and Podgster were thinking about ST annes to put a winter OOM card in - would you fancy that, as they have a 4 for 3 deal on, which works out at Â£30 each, if we get 4.

We would probably only be able to get a 1.00 ish tee time, as I dont finish work until 12.00.

Interested? If not may consider Conwy.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely I am, don't mind travelling and would welcome another shot at St Annes's or elsewhere. Hopefully our monsoon season will take a break and be good to us! Which day are you hoping to be off?



louise_a said:



			I am free on the Friday, I wouldn't mind Stand I haven't played it yet, my course is still on fairways on summer greens but is quite wet at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Louise i only have a pass out for one of the two days from HID, if Liverbirdies available day is Friday would you want to make a four ball up?

Re Stand, even though i'm a non-member i'm happy to take you round anytime. Course was in good nick last week despite the rain, drainage was brilliant although because of the ferocity of the downpour we had at one point, understandably there was standing water on many of the greens. Still completely puttable but pace was not completely readable!


----------



## louise_a (Nov 6, 2013)

yes I 'll make up a 4 ball if LB is available.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I might be able to make it on the Friday if there's spaces available.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2013)

Odvan/Louise, I've got a black tie dinner on next Friday night with work, so couldn't chance it. I understand if you want to have something more concrete, so go ahead with the Friday - no probs. If not and you want to go with the Thursday, I would make my mind up about SAOL or Conwy early on the Tuesday, to check the weather and be able to give work enough notice.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Odvan/Louise, I've got a black tie dinner on next Friday night with work, so couldn't chance it. I understand if you want to have something more concrete, so go ahead with the Friday - no probs. If not and you want to go with the Thursday, I would make my mind up about SAOL or Conwy early on the Tuesday, to check the weather and be able to give work enough notice.
		
Click to expand...

LB, i can wait until the Tuesday if Louise doesn't mind not planning anything in - in the meantime Loiuse, i'm going to go home and ask the missus if she wants a new winter coat.....it may well get me two pass-outs and back-to-back rounds


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 6, 2013)

louise_a said:



			yes I 'll make up a 4 ball if LB is available.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have the hots   for LB young lady 

Does this imply that you would not make up the 4 ball if LB was not available


----------



## louise_a (Nov 6, 2013)

I would make up a fourball with you too Podgster, I am not fussy 

Ok Odvan, let me know, I might even do Thursday, although it is our ladies day, we are only playing 12 hole comps.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2013)

Odvan said:



			LB, i can wait until the Tuesday if Louise doesn't mind not planning anything in - in the meantime Loiuse, i'm going to go home and ask the missus if she wants a new winter coat.....it may well get me two pass-outs and back-to-back rounds 

Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			Ok Odvan, let me know, I might even do Thursday, although it is our ladies day, we are only playing 12 hole comps.
		
Click to expand...

Ok - I didn't want to knacker anyone's plans up, by only being a maybe.

Are we ok with Conwy and SAOl as two possible courses?

I know SAOl has a 4 ball deal on for Â£30 each only. Conwy is also pretty cheap, but I'll have to check my e-mails again.

I'll try to make my mind up early on Tuesday morning after checking the weather, and tee times. I may also ask the boss if I can start my 1/2 day hols slightly earlier than 12.00.

Anyone else for a week Thursday to make up a 4-ball? Podgster - as long as you don't get jealous.:rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Nov 6, 2013)

Would love to play Conwy but its a fair old drive especially this time of the year


----------



## jpenno (Nov 6, 2013)

theres a fourball comp at Northenden on the Friday

http://www.northendengolfclub.com/competition.php?compid=4773


----------



## Odvan (Nov 6, 2013)

Either course I'm good with although slightly bias towards SA simply for drive time reasons.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2013)

Podgster, Marshy  - can anyone make up a potential 4-ball for the Thursday?

It will then be Â£30 each at SAOL.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 6, 2013)

jpenno said:



			theres a fourball comp at Northenden on the Friday

http://www.northendengolfclub.com/competition.php?compid=4773

Click to expand...

That's interesting its open to men and women.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Podgster, Marshy  - can anyone make up a potential 4-ball for the Thursday?

It will then be Â£30 each at SAOL.
		
Click to expand...

It would depend what time the tee was, I'm in college on Thursday from 6. 10am-ish would be spot on I guess for me.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 7, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			It would depend what time the tee was, I'm in college on Thursday from 6. 10am-ish would be spot on I guess for me.
		
Click to expand...

If it's a 10ish tee time on the Thursday I could be up for it, maybe even stretch to 11-ish.

Only at SAOL though.......


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 7, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			If it's a 10ish tee time on the Thursday I could be up for it, maybe even stretch to 11-ish.

Only at SAOL though.......
		
Click to expand...

As long as I'm back in Bradford for 6 ish then Thursdays good with me.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 8, 2013)

Just rang St Annes and they don't have any bookings for Thursday due to drainage work going on on the course.

Could try somewhere else - Fleetwood, Morecambe, The Mere etc.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 8, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			If it's a 10ish tee time on the Thursday I could be up for it, maybe even stretch to 11-ish.

Only at SAOL though.......
		
Click to expand...

Count me out sadly, need to work away next Thursday......

Fleetwood probably not worth a long drive IMO if you're thinking of venues.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 8, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Just rang St Annes and they don't have any bookings for Thursday due to drainage work going on on the course.

Could try somewhere else - Fleetwood, Morecambe, The Mere etc.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, I was counting on St. Annes. I've had the ok from work to leave at 11.30, but a tee time of 12.30 earliest, more likely 12.45 would be better for me (as long as the course is only 1 hour away). I'll make my mind up on Tuesday whether to go ahead, but at the mo, who is game and will there be a separate splinter group for the Friday, or not.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 8, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bugger, I was counting on St. Annes. I've had the ok from work to leave at 11.30, but a tee time of 12.30 earliest, more likely 12.45 would be better for me (as long as the course is only 1 hour away). I'll make my mind up on Tuesday whether to go ahead, but at the mo, who is game and will there be a separate splinter group for the Friday, or not.
		
Click to expand...

That probably rules me out for Thursday unfortunately but may be ok for a knock on Friday.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 8, 2013)

LB

Obviously i'm still fine. A late (2 day notice) is fine for me...

LB - in
Podgster - in
Odvan - in
Louise ?

And as an aside, am still waiting to pounce on my missus at the right time with a request for a Friday pass too!


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 8, 2013)

Next Friday might be a possible for me, afternoon better.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2013)

Weather looking ok for Thursday, will deffo confirm tomorrow.

If we can get 4, Conwy have a 4 for price of 3 on - anyone fancy that, or any other suggestions within an hour of runcorn?


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Weather looking ok for Thursday, will deffo confirm tomorrow.

If we can get 4, Conwy have a 4 for price of 3 on - anyone fancy that, or any other suggestions within an hour of runcorn?
		
Click to expand...

What time are you thinking for Thursday? Are you still on about around lunch time ish or earlier? 

Was reading TG last night and it said that Formby Hall are doing cheap tee times, not sure if its any good or close enough to you?

Think Conwy is a touch too far for me.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 12, 2013)

I am still available, let me know where and when.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 12, 2013)

How about another trip to Delamere?


----------



## Odvan (Nov 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Weather looking ok for Thursday, will deffo confirm tomorrow.

If we can get 4, Conwy have a 4 for price of 3 on - anyone fancy that, or any other suggestions within an hour of runcorn?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, blustery but hopefully dry now for 3 days.

Conwy is almost a 4hr round trip for me so would decline this option - don't mind driving an hour or so somewhere though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			How about another trip to Delamere?
		
Click to expand...

 Have they any deals on Louise? If they will let us on for Â£35 or less, I would be game.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll keep a watch on this and see if I can make whatever you decide.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			I'll keep a watch on this and see if I can make whatever you decide.
		
Click to expand...

Right, we can get on Delamere for Â£35 each, if 3-4 of us (normally still Â£55 even in winter). Delamere as a course will not disappoint, as Louise will also testify. I'm not sure of the condition at the moment, but it is a great course. So, whose in? Showing rain in the morning but ok in the afternoon, so far. Let me know this afternoon, if possible, so I can book a tee time. If I get 3 quickly, the fourth will just be a bonus. I'll book it, with a tee time of approx. 12.15/12.30.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 12, 2013)

I am ok for this, which day btw.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I am ok for this, which day btw.
		
Click to expand...

Thursday around 12.30 tee off.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 12, 2013)

great, weather forecast windy but dry after lunch, fingers crossed, btw Odvan, if you fancy playing Friday as well, you are welcome to play at ours, fairways are wet in places but the greens are in great nick.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 12, 2013)

Will let you know asap. Just debating whether I'd get back for college in time.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 12, 2013)

Just a thought Pete, a 4 ball starting at 12.30 would be pushed to get round in the light.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 12, 2013)

LB, i'm in.

Louise, it may be as late as the morning on Friday. Really appreciate the offer and would like to take it up so here's hoping!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Just a thought Pete, a 4 ball starting at 12.30 would be pushed to get round in the light.
		
Click to expand...

 I'd be leaving at 11.30, so we may get off around 12.10. I think it will be quiet, and its light till after 4. I think we would easily get it in, if we were struggling for time, we could split into twos on the back 9. Thursday afternoon in November - bound to be quiet, especially if they are charging Â£20 less than normal. Marshy it's a great course - I'd risk it. Take the teacher an apple.....   On the website no societies or comps are booked in for the Thursday.


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 12, 2013)

If you need the numbers making up, I could potentially make it down for any time after 12 on Thursday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2013)

DannyOT said:



			If you need the numbers making up, I could potentially make it down for any time after 12 on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome Danny, I'm sure the price was for a few to come, and not a "fourball" price. If we have 5, we'll just split into a 2 and a 3, we'll probably get round quicker then also. So who else, so I can book 1/2 tee times.

Me
Danny 
Lou?
Marshy?
Odvan? 

Anyone else to make 2 x 3 balls or more.....

I can't advise the current state of the course, but is normally immaculate. It is also a heathland, so should drain well anyway. Delamere is also one of the top two inland courses I have played in the north west. The winter price is Â£55, Thursday will only be Â£35.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 12, 2013)

No question mark against me, I am in


----------



## louise_a (Nov 12, 2013)

I said I was in too.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok we have 4, Marshy and others still welcome, we'll just have 2 groups, if need be, but still let me know, so I can book the tee times tomorrow morning.

I may be there for 12.00, so see you all there around then. It's hard to see where the entrance to the course is, but it is more or less directly over the road from the railway station, then down a very narrow lane for a few hundred yards, for those who haven't been there before.

See you on Thursday, the visitors changing rooms are in a separate building to the main clubhouse.

I think they dont take credit cards, so make sure you bring enough cash, just in case.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			See you on Thursday, the visitors changing rooms are in a separate building to the main clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one LB. Does this mean they won't take kindly to changing shoes in the car park..... I'm a Bolton lad, me....


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll be there around 12. My lecture finishes at 10:50 and I'll be in the car for 11 coming straight from central Manchester.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Nice one LB. Does this mean they won't take kindly to changing shoes in the car park..... I'm a Bolton lad, me.... 

Click to expand...

No mate, a very poshE course is Delamere. Bolton lad - they may be ok with clogs though.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm in, see you all there for 12ish.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			I'm in, see you all there for 12ish.
		
Click to expand...

 Ok peeps, 5 of us in so far tomorrow. Just to keep you informed:- tee times are 12.20 and 12.30. the 17th is closed, but it has a temp hole in play, to still make 18. Some bunkers are GUR, but all other greens in play. See you around 12.:thup: I think we should do it so people can meet new people. Who has previously played with anyone else? I've played with Marshy and Louise. Marshy we'll try to put you out first, as you have to get back. Unles you go in a 2-ball with Louise and I'll go with Danny and Odvan behind. Just leave our winnings with Louise.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes fine, depends on traffic but I'm going to aim to get there a bit earlier I think and just have a putt etc as I haven't played for a month or so now.

I may need to get off straight away so apologies if I do.


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 13, 2013)

I haven't had the pleasure of playing with anyone from the forum yet so whoever I'm with will be new. I could do with getting some practice in myself as I haven't had a round of golf since the beginning of September due to uni.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll be there early so if we can out before the start time I am up for it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok - I dont think its fair to do a comp with some of you not playing too much recently, I don't want to take easy money off you

If Louise is ok with it, you go out with Marshy, as you'll be there early, and you know the course. The 17th is shut, I think they have a replacement hole by the 3rd, but check with the pro.

I'll see Danny and Odvan (what's your first name, BTW), at about 12.15. 

There is a praccy ground, ask the pro to show you where, if you want to knock some balls first.

Don't forget the entrance to the course is over the road from the rail station, but is well hidden.

See you all tomorrow, bring your balaclavas.....it'll be cold.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 13, 2013)

Fine with me, Marshy, you cant miss me, I will be wearing a pink peaked hat. or ring me on 07980 974588


----------



## Odvan (Nov 13, 2013)

Hope to get there around 11:45 to change shoes o) and putt. Really lookin' forward to it.

LB, Danny, I won't be wearing a pink peaked hat....


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm quite happy to participate in a comp, however my scores vary massively and I don't want to be accused of banditry. I don't have an official handicap but usually play off 20, however it can vary massively.

Looks set to be a chilly day :/. I'll be the bald guy shivering in the car park.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 13, 2013)

DannyOT said:



			Looks set to be a chilly day :/. I'll be the bald guy shivering in the car park.
		
Click to expand...

Makes two of us then!

Im happy to chuck in as well, unofficially off 17.

Matt


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Makes two of us then!

Im happy to chuck in as well, unofficially off 17.

Matt
		
Click to expand...

Ok, we'll just have a comp in our group, unless the others want to join in as well......

Â£3.00 in

winner gets the Â£ 2.00's , and we'll have a nearest the pin for the Â£1.00's

Â£10 winner

Â£5 NTP

*MEDAL - 
*
Only joking, stableford, for honestly declared handicaps. At least me and Lou, have a slight advantage, having played it before.

If any of the honestly declared h/cappers win by more than 5 points - a life of shame on the GM forum awaits.

NTP is the 6th.

Everyone game?


----------



## jpenno (Nov 13, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Fine with me, Marshy, you cant miss me, I will be wearing a pink peaked hat. or ring me on
		
Click to expand...

Louise, might be a good idea to take mobile no off the thread and use a PM ;-), you never know who is reading threads etc


----------



## louise_a (Nov 13, 2013)

Â£3 a corner is fine by me.

I guess you are right JP, but too late to edit it now.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 13, 2013)

Just looked at the course map, I didn't realise we started on the 10th when we played it last year.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, we'll just have a comp in our group, unless the others want to join in as well......

Â£3.00 in

winner gets the Â£ 2.00's , and we'll have a nearest the pin for the Â£1.00's

Â£10 winner

Â£5 NTP

*MEDAL - 
*
Only joking, stableford, for honestly declared handicaps. At least me and Lou, have a slight advantage, having played it before.

If any of the honestly declared h/cappers win by more than 5 points - a life of shame on the GM forum awaits.

NTP is the 6th.

Everyone game?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in, honestly, I am... 

See y'all soon.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Fine with me too. See you all soon.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 14, 2013)

We had a good round today, although we did get a sharp shower early on, the course is in great nick, the only niggle was the temporary hole to replace the 7th, which is being improved, but that aside it was a pleasure to play there.
Nice to meet Marshy, Odvan and Danny and to see LB again.

The victors spoils went to Odvan with 36 points, beating LB by one, I got the nearest the pin.

Marshy and I made it round before it was dark but the other 3 could have done with miners helmets for the last.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 14, 2013)

Really enjoyed today. 

LB, was a pleasure to meet you and thanks for sourcing and sorting the course out. Danny, Marshy, Louise - great to meet you all and hopefully Marshy you got back in time without too many drama's.

Greens were in fantastic condition - a course I'd definitely like to play again.


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks to all for a great day of golf. The course was in excellent condition and it was a pleasure to meet you all. I still feel the need to apologise for the sheer crapness of my golf though, I assure you that it is not that bad usually. 

I will definitely try to make as many forum meets as possible from now on and work on my golf more.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

DannyOT said:



			Thanks to all for a great day of golf. The course was in excellent condition and it was a pleasure to meet you all. I still feel the need to apologise for the sheer crapness of my golf though, I assure you that it is not that bad usually. 

I will definitely try to make as many forum meets as possible from now on and work on my golf more.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like we should have gone round together. I really enjoyed it but played really poorly in places. Condition of the course was excellent, greens were spot on despite the downpour. 

Great to meet everyone and go round with louise who played really well. Cheers.


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 14, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Sounds like we should have gone round together. I really enjoyed it but played really poorly in places. Condition of the course was excellent, greens were spot on despite the downpour. 

Great to meet everyone and go round with louise who played really well. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I missed you marshy, I got there late and by the time I'd taken 3 off the tee off every hole it was dark as we finished. We should probably arrange a round for us crappers to improve our game.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks all, I new you would like Delamere.

The course was virtually like playing in summer, apart from work they were doing on some bunkers, and the temp hole.

The temp hole was my only double bogey today, not helped by them not advising the length of the blindish hole, but there you go. I nearly chased Odvan down who was 4 points ahead at one stage, but after leaving an 18 inch putt 9 inches short on 17, then agonisingly lipping the hole for birdie on 18, he took the spoils. All played in a cracking atmosphere, and nice to share a round with you and danny.

I was nearest the pin.............before my proffessional back-spin took it outside Louise's earlier effort. Some days it's not your day.

I had a 7 over gross, and really felt I played well, but 3 x 3 putts on the back nine, and double bogeying the temp hole, seen me just get the 35 points. 

Danny, keep plugging away mate, there's a good game in there - you may just need a CAT scan to find it.

Marshy, see you again soon, hope you weren't late for your flower-arranging course.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 15, 2013)

Only an hour late petal. 

Yes i did enjoy it just wished i could have played better on more holes.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2013)

It was tough for you after not playing or a month, once you got going you played some good holes, 6 3 pointers wasn't bad going.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2013)

Had a nice round with Odvan this morning at my place, snuck out before a society, a snip for Odvan at Â£7. He started like a train with 4 pars in the  first 5 holes, but sadly fell foul with a few of our many ditches. It was a glorious morning and very enjoyable.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 15, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Had a nice round with Odvan this morning at my place, snuck out before a society, a snip for Odvan at Â£7. He started like a train with 4 pars in the  first 5 holes, but sadly fell foul with a few of our many ditches. It was a glorious morning and very enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

That was the first time i've ever recorded a 10 so the 9 and the 8 i also recorded didn't do me any favours...nor did the 7. Aside from those (lol) I played a decent round (7 pars and a birdie). Was nice to finish with a 2 on the card! No adjustment on unofficial handicap and an absolute bargain for Â£7, course was in great condition, all holes open and greens true and fast. 

Positive stuff coming from the new putter too, last two rounds and haven't 3 putted anywhere near like I was a month ago. Guess there's time yet!

Cheers Louise


----------

